# I think my tarantula died while molting....



## spiderstuff19 (Mar 13, 2014)

I have a Chilean flame approx. 1 1/2 yrs old that I acquired in January.  I noticed on 3/11 that my T had flipped on its back into typical molting phase but it is now 3/13 and it has not even budged.  I know not to disturb them.  Is something wrong, any advice etc.... This is my first T.  Thanks.


----------



## Formerphobe (Mar 13, 2014)

Unfortunately, after two days, it has probably left this plane of existence.  It really sucks, but some just do not survive the molt process for whatever reason(s).  I lost a male B. vagans a couple of years ago in his maturing molt.  Don't let this discourage you from getting another tarantula.  Most do survive.  
For future reference: 
-increasing humidity, such as taking the enclosure into the bathroom while you take a hot shower, may or may not help.  Scientifically, it shouldn't help due to the spider's sealed exoskeleton, but at least you're doing something proactive. 
-if the spider has already popped its carapace and appears to be in trouble, sometimes you can help extract it with cuticle scissors, tiny tweezers, q-tips, glycerin.  Be careful not to get glycerin in the booklungs.  >>Be sure the T is in actual need of assistance before jumping in to help.<<  Some Ts will take up to 24 hours to complete a molt.  They may lay on their back for what seems like forever.  Once the carapace pops, things usually move along more quickly.
-sometimes, regardless what you do, the T just isn't going to make it.  And it may be absolutely nothing that you did or didn't do to cause it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 1


----------



## CreepyCrawlies (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that OP  But Phobe is probably right.


----------



## spiderstuff19 (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for the advice/feedback.  I'm pretty convinced it was dead the first time I saw it.  I never even saw it struggling or having trouble.  Oh well, I will for sure get another.  Love tarantulas too much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lunatone (Mar 16, 2014)

The same thing happened with my A avic last year. It was a major bummer and I was admittedly torn up about it and felt like it was my fault. In my case, I'm fairly positive it was a humidity issue. Sorry to hear about your T, it's never easy to lose these little guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jterry (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey spiderstuff19, what part of Oregon are you in?


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that OP =( It sucks losing a T, especially if it's your first one, glad you're not quitting the hobby though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

